# How brave/courageous are you for testing a vaccine?



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2020)

The good news this morning is they are looking for up to 60,000 people as guinea pigs or heroes, depending on how you see it.  Human testing is a mandatory requirement without question, but my question is..

1. Would you be a volunteer if you could, and why or why not? 

2. How would you feel about someone you loved willing to do it?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes, I think I'd volunteer, certainly would If I were younger. No as sure about someone I love doing it. And once they come out with a vaccine, I'll be first in line.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 28, 2020)

I would not. But do respect anyone who would. I will not get the vaccine until its been proven safe for those with preexisting health disorders.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 28, 2020)

I'd definitely volunteer..  when it was on the news last night, I did wonder where they find volunteers.
The reason:  it could save lives, and save people from horrible illness.

But I wouldn't want any of my family members to do it.
Reason:  I'd be willing to risk my own life, but not theirs.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

Would I volunteer to be tested?
No! I’m not fond of the idea of being tested and certainly won’t volunteer for it. Sometimes the results were wrong, which has apparently happened many times. No. Not interested.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been thinking a lot about this. 
I only see the testing useful if they include vaccine testing on those who have been careless about avoiding the virus, and continue to do so.

Where are those insane party goers making a game of trying to get the virus? They could be useful now. 

Well, that thought won't work either because people like that are too self absorbed and stupid to give a flip about a vaccine.

To answer my own questions, no I'm not brave enough to be a hero. I hate to admit that.
I wouldn't want to have a loved one do it either.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 28, 2020)

I would not volunteer.  I would not like for any of my loved ones to volunteer.  I do not plan to be vaccinated when the vaccine is available.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 28, 2020)

No I would not, trimming the time line as much as it has been trimmed,   Now they are pumping it through as fast as possible.
  Won't be taking that vaccination anytime soon.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 28, 2020)

I won't even use a product until it's been on the market for at least a few years.
I take no medications or pills ever.
Doubt very much I would ever take that vaccination.


----------



## Duster (Jul 28, 2020)

NOPE. I don't believe that vaccines work according to the "THEORY" they push.
Bet you haven't seen this:
*Four Ukrainian Soldiers Died After Having the American COVID-19 Vaccine Tested on Them*
July 18, 2020Stalker Zone
In the Kharkov region, four UAF soldiers died after testing the American COVID-19 vaccine. This was reported by the press officer of the People’s Militia of the LPR Aleksandr Mazeikin.

According to the LPR, in the Kharkov region American virologists are testing a vaccine against the COVID-19 coronavirus. 15 people were selected for the tests, including 10 Ukrainian servicemen. During the research, 8 subjects were transferred to the emergency department, and three of them were supported by artificial ventilation devices.

_“Emergency doctors fighting for the lives of patients could not provide them with the necessary assistance, as they did not have information about the composition of the injected injections. As a result, five patients, including four military personnel, died from complications caused by infection,” _Mazeikin said, quoting a source.

more here:

https://www.stalkerzone.org/four-uk...the-american-covid-19-vaccine-tested-on-them/


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

No, I would not volunteer or be a hero but do have the utmost respect and admiration for those that do.  God bless them!


----------



## grahamg (Jul 28, 2020)

Its a horrible thing to say, and even to think, but as drug testing is sometimes offered to prisoners, along with financial incentives, and this Covid 19 is such a threat in a confined environment, this could provide a way of "producing volunteers" for the first vaccine tests.

I think I would trust a vaccine, "early on" in the validation and safety testing programme, but maybe not the initial trials for some obvious reasons, age, overweight, etc. (quite a catch hey!   ).


----------



## Gaer (Jul 28, 2020)

Duster said:


> NOPE. I don't believe that vaccines work according to the "THEORY" they push.
> 
> 
> HI DUSTER!!!!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2020)

No.  It takes several years of refining for a vaccine to be considered safe, so the tests must be voluntary and I am not a volunteer.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2020)

grahamg said:


> *Its a horrible thing to say, and even to think, but as drug testing is sometimes offered to prisoners, along with financial incentives, and this Covid 19 is such a threat in a confined environment, this could provide a way of "producing volunteers" for the first vaccine tests.*
> 
> I think I would trust a vaccine, "early on" in the validation and safety testing programme, but maybe not the initial trials for some obvious reasons, age, overweight, etc. (quite a catch hey!   ).



Actually that's not a bad idea at all, as long as it's voluntary.  Financial incentives for prisoners might go a long way for those who care about the families they no longer can provide for. Not a bad idea at all if they have that opportunity to do some good.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2020)

Duster said:


> NOPE. I don't believe that vaccines work according to the "THEORY" they push.
> Bet you haven't seen this:
> *Four Ukrainian Soldiers Died After Having the American COVID-19 Vaccine Tested on Them*
> July 18, 2020Stalker Zone
> ...



What on earth is that website you linked?   Is that Russian propaganda or what?   "The Stalker Zone?"   Why would American virologists be working in the Karkhov region on a vaccine?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 29, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> What on earth is that website you linked?   Is that Russian propaganda or what?   "The Stalker Zone?"   Why would American virologists be working in the Karkhov region on a vaccine?



I wondered the same things.


----------



## chic (Jul 29, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Its a horrible thing to say, and even to think, but as drug testing is sometimes offered to prisoners, along with financial incentives, and this Covid 19 is such a threat in a confined environment, this could provide a way of "producing volunteers" for the first vaccine tests.
> 
> I think I would trust a vaccine, "early on" in the validation and safety testing programme, but maybe not the initial trials for some obvious reasons, age, overweight, etc. (quite a catch hey!   ).



I always thought they used prisoners for this kind of stuff also so there's no need to ask civilians unless something has changed.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2020)

I doubt they're accepting volunteers among people in high risk groups, including people over 60.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2020)

Duster said:


> NOPE. I don't believe that vaccines work according to the "THEORY" they push.
> Bet you haven't seen this:
> *Four Ukrainian Soldiers Died After Having the American COVID-19 Vaccine Tested on Them*
> July 18, 2020Stalker Zone
> ...


With all due respect I don't believe one word of this story because it would have been plastered all over the world if true. I can't fine it anywhere.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 29, 2020)

I'll pass.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 29, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I've been thinking a lot about this.
> I only see the testing useful if they include vaccine testing on those who have been careless about avoiding the virus, and continue to do so.
> 
> Where are those insane party goers making a game of trying to get the virus? They could be useful now.
> ...


You may not be brave enough to be this kind of hero, but I am sure you are brave enough to be a hero under different circumstances.  And no, with my long list of pre-existing I would not do this.  Would I do it if I had no pre-existing conditions?  Nope.


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2020)

Just as with the flu shot, shingles shot, pneumonia shot, someone else can have mine.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Just as with the flu shot, shingles shot, pneumonia shot, someone else can have mine.


I would recommend the shingles shot for sure.  I really wanted that one and got it.  . My mother had the singles, so much pain.  Hope you don’t get the shingles.


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I would recommend the shingles shot for sure.  I really wanted that one and got it.  . My mother had the singles, so much pain.  Hope you don’t get the shingles.


I did get Shingles 38 years ago.  That won't convince me that the shot is useful or safe.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2020)

I wouldn't volunteer. Let them perfect the vaccine first then maybe I'll think about taking it.


----------



## grahamg (Jul 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wouldn't volunteer. Let them perfect the vaccine first then maybe I'll think about taking it.


Here is a thought, would you be happy to see young people offered the vaccine first or early on, because as we know, most won't hardly show symptoms if the vaccine were to infect them with Covid 19 by mistake, rather than protect them per se, (they'll be protecting anyway, but you know what I mean I hope?).
In Europe its being reported the behaviour of young people who are perhaps less fearful of the disease, is playing some part in recent "hot spots", or localised spikes in infection, so there is a rationale for increasing immunity in young people early on don't you think?     .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> I did get Shingles 38 years ago.  That won't convince me that the shot is useful or safe.


Can you get shingles again?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Can you get shingles again?


Of course.  Many people get it more than once.


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Can you get shingles again?


Yes, it's possible.  the virus stays dormant in your body & can re-occur.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 30, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Here is a thought, would you be happy to see young people offered the vaccine first or early on, because as we know, most won't hardly show symptoms if the vaccine were to infect them with Covid 19 by mistake, rather than protect them per se, (they'll be protecting anyway, but you know what I mean I hope?).
> In Europe its being reported the behaviour of young people who are perhaps less fearful of the disease, is playing some part in recent "hot spots", or localised spikes in infection, so there is a rationale for increasing immunity in young people early on don't you think?     .


At this point Graham, I'm leery of a vaccine as are many people of color. I also know young people still don’t believe they can get this disease. My chance encounter with a young man at the P.O. today is a good example. More on that later. I can’t say I’d recommend the vaccine to anyone at this point. My reasons are that:
1.Having been a Disease Intervention Specialist (aka Public Health Representative) for the state of N.J. and consulting with various doctors, nurses and health professionals for over 15 years, I know that even so called experts can miss something, misdiagnose something and mistreat something.
2. I also know that diseases mutate. For instance, we predicted over 22 years ago, that there would be an antibiotic resistant strain of gonorrhea. Sure enough, that came to be and I read it can literally be deadly. I know any man who has the classic symptoms of gonorrhea and can't get cured would wish he was dead. Chinese scientists have identified two different strains of the corona virus, one more deadly than the other.
https://www.latimes.com/science/sto...-say-second-coronavirus-strain-more-dangerous
3. The efficacy of vaccines and (ie: flu shots, etc.) cannot be guaranteed. And would the vaccine for one strain be effective on another? Notice they keep changing up the flu shots every year.  One year I read it was only 40% effective. Another year I found out there were two different sets of the flu shot...one for seniors and one for others. I never have taken the shot, even when it's offered for free.  Same with the shingles vaccine because they couldn’t tell me if it contained animal by products (particularly pork).  My doctor did convince me to take the pneumonia vaccine though. Otherwise, I have opted to keep my immune system boosted. 
4. If they are so unsure of WTH is going on with COVID-19 (how many times have we gotten new and sometimes conflicting information?), how accurate are they going to be when it comes to creating a vaccine? 
And finally...this is why people of color are leery. There’s a saying that history repeats itself..and often that’s true. People simply are not trusting the vaccine is really for "the good". 
http://www.history.com/news/the-inf...hen there was no known treatment for syphilis.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> At this point Graham, I'm leery of a vaccine as are many people of color. I also know young people still don’t believe they can get this disease. My chance encounter with a young man at the P.O. today is a good example. More on that later. I can’t say I’d recommend the vaccine to anyone at this point. My reasons are that:
> 1.Having been a Disease Intervention Specialist (aka Public Health Representative) for the state of N.J. and consulting with various doctors, nurses and health professionals for over 15 years, I know that even so called experts can miss something, misdiagnose something and mistreat something.
> 2. I also know that diseases mutate. For instance, we predicted over 22 years ago, that there would be an antibiotic resistant strain of gonorrhea. Sure enough, that came to be and I read it can literally be deadly. I know any man who has the classic symptoms of gonorrhea and can't get cured would wish he was dead. Chinese scientists have identified two different strains of the corona virus, one more deadly than the other.
> https://www.latimes.com/science/sto...-say-second-coronavirus-strain-more-dangerous
> ...


I agree.  I think they are rushing it.  If I get it, I will be one of the last ones.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2020)

I absolutely would not volunteer and would have a fit if a family member did.  I think using the prisoners on a volunteer basis is fine.  
They are in such a rush to find a vaccine,which I understand,but pushing one through could give people such side effects down the line that risking getting the virus might be the lesser of two evils. 
Maybe they should also concentrate on better treatments if one does come down with the virus. 
At this point I  wouldn't run out and get the vaccine even when one comes available. 
I am in a position to stay home and be super careful during any type of virus or flu. I've never had a flu shot and have never gotten the flu. Half the time it misses the mark on effectiveness anyway. 
.


----------

